# Have Question on Skull Mount



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

It'd be helpful if you told us what process you used...


----------



## REAU (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry guys,

first off took all the hide and as much meat and stuff I could off the skull...I then boiled it in water for a about 2 hrs pulling off any meat and cleaning out the nasal cavity..When I got most of it off I changed wateer and fininshed booiling and cleaning it in fresh water...I have done 10 this year and no problems, but this showed up on 2 deer both killed on the same ranch in Texas during the Christmas vacation. Next I started degreasing in Clear Ammonia and Clean colored Dawn in hot(bot boling) water, and thats where I am now...I noticed the color about 45 minutes into boiling it for the first time...DUNNO


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

REAU said:


> Sorry guys,
> 
> I then *boiled* it in water for a about 2 hrs pulling off any meat and cleaning out the nasal cavity..When I got most of it off I changed wateer and fininshed *booiling* and cleaning it in fresh water...


 I'm guessing that's your problem. Simmer, don't boil.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> I'm guessing that's your problem. Simmer, don't boil.



That's the problem indeed. I knew that's why it looked like that prior to asking his process, but I wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt...


----------



## REAU (Mar 6, 2008)

*Skull mount*

Thought that to but it was very present before water actually got to boiling, I don't do a hard boil but it is slowly bubbling, indeed not simmer...Thanks fellows. It iw working itself out in the degreasing process, may take 2 weeks...


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

if you degrease it properly and use a strong whitener it should come out fine..I have some skulls that are perple or even black when i first start to degrease - over time they will whiten


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

thats the problem


----------

